# Greg, I was pushy on the AMC site.



## Anonymous (May 17, 2002)

But I think your site has its place as well.  

I think It would be interesting if a hike were planned so as that everyone started from different locations and met on a peak and maybe shared some spirits.   :beer:  Scotch packs a better punch per cubic inch.  Whatever though.

Opinions written are one thing, meeting the people in real life is another.   This site could really excel if coupled with real life encounters.  

In this case no one has to hike with one another, and we can meet not having to prove anything on the trail.  Group hikes, while sociable are annoying when you have to moderate your pace.  Here you can meet people and then go on your way.

Hypothetical.   Schedule a 1:30 meet time at the junction of Alpine Garden/Lion's Head (above Tuckerman) here people can meet with others, barter for each other's equipment, find true love, whatever.  Then go on your way.   Some might choose to join up and go with others, some might not.  

Sure you might meet people on the trail, but most are uncomfortable in the hike and or rushing to the top.  

I am traditionally a solo hiker, but I also like to meet people on the way.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Greg (May 17, 2002)

Billygoat - No problem. Everyone's entitled to their opinion. Not sure about the scotch, but certainly putting faces to on-line personas would be interesting. For starters check out the *Flags on the 48!* forum where a large 9/11 memorial hike is being planned for September. Members can certainly arrange to meet at trailheads or summits if they want. Like you, I tend to avoid hiking in large groups, but I'm up for meeting folks from here if itineraries coincide...


----------

